# How to Obtain Sam Approved General Contractors Lists?



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

I was just curious if there is a published list of the SAM Vendors in Arizona and Nevada? It has been difficult for me to find this information on my own.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

gfinney77 said:


> I was just curious if there is a published list of the SAM Vendors in Arizona and Nevada? It has been difficult for me to find this information on my own.


 \\


Due to privacy issues I don't think you can get this list. I was assigned a property 300miles away and was trying to get another SAMS vendor to cover it but they (Fannie) wouldn't give me the information either...and I'm a SAMS vendor.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

It seems like it's a very protected group. You would figure that realtors would be given the list so they know who they are allowed to deal with.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Now I'm saying there isn't a list and I'm not saying that I don't have a list.. 

List of Current SAM Contractors/Territories

This is not an "inclusive list" since not everyone is listed BUT most are here.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

gfinney77 said:


> I was just curious if there is a published list of the SAM Vendors in Arizona and Nevada? It has been difficult for me to find this information on my own.


I do work for 2 of the Phoenix companies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanohano,

I've never seen anywhere on here that you were also a Home Depot Contractor !! :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Thanohano,
> 
> I've never seen anywhere on here that you were also a Home Depot Contractor !! :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


No, I work for lowes. Lol


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Thanohano,
> 
> I've never seen anywhere on here that you were also a Home Depot Contractor !! :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


I do preservation work for 2 of those companies. One of them are close family friends.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> No, I work for lowes. Lol


How low will you go...lol


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

DreamWeaver said:


> How low will you go...lol


I'd work for ace hardware or true value. Lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> I'd work for ace hardware or true value. Lol


Smack...lol


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

DreamWeaver said:


> Smack...lol


Just pick me up when you see me outside of home depot in the parking lot. Lol


----------

